# Microchipping Services (Breeder discounts)



## akna (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi i offer a qualified and insured microchipping of pets within your own home. I am able to chip cats and dogs. I will chip cats that are over 10 weeks and puppies that are over 6 weeks only. For individual pets i charge £15 per pet and that includes the registration with Petlog. If you are a breeder and have a litter i can offer you a more competitive price. I will only travel within Leicestershire. Please get in touch for a quote or advice  Remember Pet Passports require microchipping and its one of the safest ways of protecting your pets. It is also a very good part of a service as a breeder to offer your puppies or kittens already microchipped.


----------

